# OpenLDAP PAM authen does not support SSHA?



## suker200 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Now, I lost one day to figure out the reason why my FreeBSD 10 can not authenticate an SSH user via LDAP because pam_ldap and nss_ldap do not support SSHA passwords where OpenLDAP does support the SSHA method. I have checked /usr/local/etc/ldap.conf, they just have these pam_password methods: clear, crypt, nds, racf, ad, exop. So, if I switching to crypt, I can authenticate successfully.

So, IMHO, I will be very appreciative for any point or suggestion from everyone to make my FreeBSD 10's PAM support SSHA, is there any way or can it not be done?

Thanks and BR   

Suker200


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2014)

Topic moved. Do not post questions in the HowTos & FAQs Forum.


----------

